# Bitterroot River Montana Fishing Video



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Here is a video I threw together of the Bitterroot River in Montana. This river is one of the best dry fly rivers in the country. It gives up plenty of nice fish as the video shows.

Hope you enjoy it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uPKhbSPfDQ


----------

